# Veteran's Day, 2016



## Danang Sailor

My yearly post:


IT IS THE SOLDIER*

It is the Soldier, not the minister
Who has given us freedom of religion.

It is the Soldier, not the reporter
Who has given us freedom of the press.

It is the Soldier, not the poet
Who has given us freedom of speech.

It is the Soldier, not the campus organizer
Who has given us freedom to protest.

It is the Soldier, not the lawyer
Who has given us the right to a fair trial.

It is the Soldier, not the politician
Who has given us the right to vote.

It is the Soldier who salutes the flag,
Who serves beneath the flag,
And whose coffin is draped by the flag,
Who allows the protester to burn the flag.


*This is often attributed to Father D. E. O'Brien, USMC, but Mr. Charles Province is the actual
author. The mix-up seems to have come when Father O'Brien submitted this to Dear Abby and
it was incorrectly attributed to him.

Happy Veterans Day to all my comrades, active, reserve, retired ... and especially to those who
have crossed the bar. You are not forgotten.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's remembrance day up here today. Sadly I won't be able to attend the  annual ceremony at the war memorial here in the city as I have another Dr  appointment. 

My grandfather in ww2





Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Thanks to all those who unselfishly gave time, service to our great country.  Special thanks to the families of all those who gave all and never made it back home.   
THANK YOU ALL for your service.
:


----------



## tiredretired

Best way for me to celebrate Veterans Day is to sit back and reflect on how Donald Trump is going to clean up the VA Swamp, put in an Administrator who has balls to fire the asshats who will not work and make congress pass the bill that gives him that authority.

After he cleans out one hospital of the dead wood, all the rest of them will fall in line and earn their pay and give 8 fer 8.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## MrLiberty

My uncle Ray, USMC, storming the beach at Rendova, WWII.  on the left

My Cousin Marc, USMC, Vietnam Veteran, in the middle

My Cousin Steven, USN, on the right.

I would also include My Grandfathers, both of whom served in WWI.  One in the United States, and the other in Canada.

And my father and his brother, both served honorably in WWII also.


----------



## road squawker

TiredRetired said:


> Best way for me to celebrate Veterans Day is to sit back and reflect on how Donald Trump is going to clean up the VA Swamp, put in an Administrator who has balls to fire the asshats who will not work and make congress pass the bill that gives him that authority.
> 
> After he cleans out one hospital of the dead wood, all the rest of them will fall in line and earn their pay and give 8 fer 8.



I just talked to a Viet Nam vet that had waited 3 months for an appointment at the local VA CLINIC.

last week, the day of his appointment, the Dr. he was supposed to see, took the day off.

he was rescheduled to the bottom of another 90 day waiting list.


----------



## Umberto

Hopefully things will change. Doctors need a day off and have had appointments changed and know it's frustrating. I'm reluctant to sigh up for VA but need hearing aids and will look into it.

Here is a good read I found on twitter.

http://www.southdakotamagazine.com/michael-fitzmaurice-veterans-home


----------



## Doc

One of my favs.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im39Ulm4V4c"]Mike Pence Full Speech at Veterans Day Ceremony - YouTube[/ame]

Vice President-elect Mike Pence delivers remarks at Veterans Day ceremony at Camp Atterbury in Indiana.


----------



## Doc

One more I just ran on to:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------

